# Christmas decorations (FUNNY)



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I wished I had a neighbor that did Christmas decorations like that so I could DITTO....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL. and think of the savings in time and electricity


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Haa.. so funny I posted this to my facebook.. I normally have a decent sized Christmas yard set up.. nothing great or even evolving but nice. This year with all the storms and fixing what mother nature terrorized Halloween managed to kick my ... so I cancelled Christmas this year..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a friend post that on Facebook yesterday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Loene (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanted to do that this year with the extra dead deer's i had but the wife said no


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

"Ditto" - love it


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the dear is hillarious!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


>


this is fantastic... would be great to see a monster of some sort with a hack saw covered in blood next to it..


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's funny, but you might regret it when halloween comes around and your neighbor puts the ditto out!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

joker said:


> I wished I had a neighbor that did Christmas decorations like that so I could DITTO....LOL


This is fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very Lovecraft Christmas!
http://geekcrafts.com/christmas-tree-of-doom/


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Drago said:


> That's funny, but you might regret it when halloween comes around and your neighbor puts the ditto out!


Actually I'd love to see my neighbor do something like that I love a good sense of humor. If I do a yard display next year I might even offer to do that for my neighbor....lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

LOVE the ditto.

And the deer sure does appeal to the Halloween in me.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Bwahahaha! The "DITTO" is hilarious! And I'd have to say THAT deer appeals to me much more than a real one hanging there. lol.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I wish there was someone on my street I could DITTO too!


----------

